# WWI .... a Dog Fight ..?



## michaelmaltby (Jan 6, 2016)

Insight into "nationalism" cira 1914

A World War I conflict map for children that depicted the world powers as dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

